# Breeks



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

anybody wear them when you go hunting? Just got my first pair today, derby tweed ones, and I've got to say they're very comfy and less restricting than normal long trousers. Looking forward to wearing them out beating on saturday


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I may have to post a pic ha ha!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a good idea - a picture with you wearing them


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

that's what I meant H.....better wait until us in UK have had our dinner/tea first though! ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

harrigab said:


> I may have to post a pic ha ha!!


.............Harrigab....please think twice before unleashing a photo of yourself wearing tweed breeks on this forum, we might not be ready for such a sight...


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

We've had supper....
I'm ready!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I await the phonecalls from Shooting Times for a photoshoot lol


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Contemporary Wingshooter should be giving your a call for your next photo shoot. I can't tell what Ruby thinks of the attire.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Contemporary Wingshooter should be giving your a call for your next photo shoot. _*I can't tell what Ruby thinks of the attire.*_


  just realised after I posted where she was looking :, best get another pic then...we do still love pics don't we??


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Color coordinated and all! Highly impressed!

Beautiful pup you've got!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Very dashing .......both of you 8)


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Fantastic,,,even your dog looks puzzled...love the dog by the way..


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice Breeks Mate!

Shinny boots too!

Havent got the legs for breeks myself.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

.........I'm just imagining you out beating in your beeks now Harri.......


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> .........I'm just imagining you out beating in your beeks now Harri.......


I will be doing in the morning M, great way to spend my birthday


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

River said:


> Nice Breeks Mate!
> 
> Shinny boots too!
> 
> Havent got the legs for breeks myself.


I've had those boots for 17 years now, must've walked thousands of miles in them and they always get a polishing when they've dried out ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Have gone 2 a couple of tower shoots in my kilt - even PIKE is afraid !


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> Ozkar said:
> 
> 
> > .........I'm just imagining you out beating in your beeks now Harri.......
> ...


Happy birthday you old caahn!!!  I couldn't think of a better birthday pressie than to be out hunting with Ruby!!!  I hope you have an absolute cracker and ruby does you proud again


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > Ozkar said:
> ...


 thank you very much Marty, I'm sure we'll both have a blast, wether we both behave ourselves or not is an entirely different matter :


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hope you had a great day's hunting today, and Happy Birthday.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks H, not a good bag count, only 43 birds today, but a good workout nonetheless, again Ruby was great!! finding covered birds now is an art that she's excelling at, nobody has ever seen a dog do what she does (bear in mind that she's the only HPR on syndicate that's used to drive birds), and that is lead me to the birds then go on full not move a muscle rock solid point ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday harrigab.
Sounds like a perfect way to spend it.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Bit late but Happy Birthday harrigab! 

Have you had a feast using one of those birds?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

adrino said:


> Bit late but Happy Birthday harrigab!
> 
> Have you had a feast using one of those birds?


I usually leave them to hang for a few days first, but yes had lots of pheasant casseroles these last few weeks.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Come on then ya tight wad............where's the pics????


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> Come on then ya tight wad............where's the pics????


posts #7 and #9 in this thread mate


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> Ozkar said:
> 
> 
> > Come on then ya tight wad............where's the pics????
> ...


Nah....I want one with you out having a beat in your beeks Harri............


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > Ozkar said:
> ...


I'll get one this coming w/end then mate.. :


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

8)I
"mate" I have used Filson upland Tin Chaps hunting, scooters horse back riding

Never Tried a"Breek"
but some Fun" lol ;D


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I am a few days late - Happy Birthday and best wishes!!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Happy birthday. Next stop... runway in Paris? 

All the best, 
Julius


----------

